# overhead services



## Minga

Overhead services, surrounding structures, facilities, other equipment, dangerous materials

Estoy traduciendo un manual para operadores de grúas 
Eso que transcribí es la respuesta a una de las preguntas de un cuestionario en el que el operador debe nombrar riesgos que incorporaría en su plan de trabajo (para evitar obviamente). Esa es la respuesta que está en el manual porque piden por lo menos 4 puntos.

Quisiera opiniones sobre los términos porque overhead por ejemplo supongo que supone todo lo que esté elevado, ejemplo una grúa etc.. pero no me doy cuenta del término que puedo usar en español...
Muchas gracias!!!!
Minga


----------



## Peter P

Minga

Supongo que en esa respuesta sea para de las cincos escoger cuatro porque overhead services para mi es servicios generales; servicios administrativos, y ese punto no se relaciona con los otros cuatros que son riesgos a evitar.

Ojalá y te sirva esta respuesta

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

ahh... tu decís que OVERHEAD es servicios generales... mmm.. interesting.... No conocía la expresión OVERHEAD para servicios... 
Sobre si hay que escoger 4, si, claro, es que este es el manual de la persona que evalúa y ya trae las respuestas.  
Muchas gracias como siempre mi amigo Peter!
Minga


----------



## jalibusa

Creo que se refiere a los caños de agua, vapor, aire comprimido, vacío, cables  etc.  tal vez puedas poner "cañerías y conductores eléctricos expuestos"


----------



## Minga

pero confirmado que se llama servicios generales al Overhead Services ? porque me ponés "creo" y me hacés dudar Peter!   espero tu respuesta para confirmarlo
GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## jalibusa

Mas general:"líneas de suministro elevadas, servicios sanitarios, estructuras circundantes, otros equipos, materiales peligrosos"  
 "servicios sanitarios" es bastante limitado como traduccion de "facilities" pero no me se ocurre otra.


----------



## Minga

ojo que es services, not facilities eh..
GRACIAS PETER!!!


----------



## Peter P

Peter P said:


> Minga
> 
> Supongo que en esa respuesta sea para de las cincos escoger cuatro porque overhead services para mi es servicios generales; servicios administrativos, y ese punto no se relaciona con los otros cuatros que son riesgos a evitar.
> 
> Ojalá y te sirva esta respuesta
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Peter P.


 
Minga, no te digo creo, te explico algo de mi experiencia, cuando tienes una pregunta y tienes que seleccionar varias respuestas y de ellas solo puede sobrar una como es el caso que tienes cinco respuestas y tienes que escoger cuatro, sobra la que no tiene relación con la demás, como es el caso.  Además, es el operador de la grúa quien tiene que incorporar esos riesgos en su plan de trabajo para evitarlo, evitarlo de su puesto que está operando la grúa, y tomándo la respuesta de jalibusa, en ese sentido quedaría incluido dentro de facilities o de surrounding structures.
De mi parte te confirmo servicio generales en este caso, amén las discrepancias.

Otro salu2

Peter P.


----------



## jalibusa

Sorry, pero "overhead" en este caso NO tiene el sentido contable sino el significado físico de "elevado" o "sobre cabeza", caños y cosas que están en las alturas y con las cuales la grúa puede toparse y hacer un desastre; nada hay de "general" en esos servicios y más que "servicios" son "suministros' que aportan energía, aire, gas, vapor etc.
De los indicados en la pregunta, todos ellos los cinco son riesgos posibles sobre los que el operador debe poner atención, si se acuerda de cuatro de ellos al responder la pregunta, macanudo y si se acuerda de los cinco tanto mejor.


----------



## Minga

aaaAAAhhhh NOW WE´RE TALKING
Entendés Peter por qué mi duda???? OVERHEAD es lo que no me cerraba porque  porque en mecánica tiene que ver con algo que pasa por encima de tu cabeza justamente, y no me cerraba servicios generales... Entiendo tu explicación Peter y la agradezco eh...  En este caso como veo, está relacionado (Jalibusa) con suministros de energía u otro tipo de sustancias ...


----------



## Minga

Gracias Por La Clarificacion Jalibusa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minga

Jalibusa, entonces concluyendo, estaría bien dar la explicación o pongo algo como suministros que pasen por encima de la grúa?


----------



## jalibusa

"Conductores y cañerías montados sobrecabeza"


----------



## Minga

me saco el shapó eh...
MAS que agradecida mi amigo Jalibiuesei !!!!
Abrazos Rodeluézcos !


----------



## jalibusa

Cuando termines con esta bronca me llevás a dar una vuelta en grúa....


----------



## Minga

jjjjjjja.. primero la armo porque ya seeeEEE cómo se arman, me pongo el casco y todoooo el equipo de sekiuriti y te paso a buscar por el Rodelú para tomar una birra que por supuesto la atamos a la linga que a su vez va sujeta al perno de anilla bla bla bla... no te explico algo que DESCONOCES no es cierto????


----------



## jalibusa

Birra Peroni Nastro Azzurro! rueda una lágrima....y algo me dice que tu familia no vino de Escocia.


----------



## Minga

ah la imaginación puede traicionarte .....OJO ... 
igual non so lo chi vuol dire Birra Peroni Nastro Azzurro ....!!!! jjjjjaja
ma so cosa e la birra !!!  
supongo que por ahi viene el comentario pero suponnnnngo que soy demasiado inocente para descifrar el riddle de tu comentariooooooooooo


----------

